# summer fishing



## pintailjoe (Oct 19, 2003)

When does the walleye fihing in the summer get good? :sniper:


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

It depends on where you are fishing. BUt I would say JUne is apways good. Last Sakakawea was good from ice out all threw the summer. Devils Lake usually starts to pick up about the same time. The river is good too as long as the water isn't to dirty.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm with ND Decoy, June takes my vote for most lakes. We had excellent fishing the last half of May on DL last spring, and the rivers on the east side of the state really heat up in April.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I agree also, Lake of the Woods is ussually best a week or 2 after opener for the month of June.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I also agree with the first two weeks of June. The first part of September is good too. But I am always out harvesting Canada Geese.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

It seems kind of ironic, and mind you I don't fish near as much as I used to...kids...but, when I used to get out I always seem to have good luck the first weekend of June. And that is usually the free fishing weekend for both nd and manitoba. Funny how that works out!!


----------

